# Paradigm Gardens, Madison, WI



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I took a trip today to I took a trip to Paradigm Gardens to look for ways to update some of my lighting.










They have some intriguing options for T5 strip lights. I scored this Hydrofarm 54 watt HO fixture with 6500K lamp.










This item was relatively cheap and it looks like it has a pretty nice reflector. I am going to use it as a pendant over a low-light 55G display.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everybody I am reposting to this thread from a while ago. The Madison, Wisconsin Paradigm Gardens store recently moved to a _much_ larger space. I highly recommend checking it out if you are in the area. It's still a great place to shop for T5 and metal halide lighting fixtures, many of which can be used with planted tanks. The new location is almost right next door to the other, smaller shop, right off Hwy 51 in Madison.

Paradigm Gardens, Madison: MAP

They have a lot of really cool stuff.

The owners/managers were kind enough to let me set up a riparium display. I hope that the customers might notice it.










Here again is the link to their online store.

Paradigm Gardens Online Store


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The T5HO light Devin pointed out is very cheap and easy to hang. A perfect light fixture for a riparium. Give them a look!
Jake


----------

